# Боли в ногах



## ruslanl (16 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте, сегодня сделал мрт. Судя по описанию у меня МР-картина начальных дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестового отдела позвоночника, спондилоартроз 1ст на уровне Th12-s1 сегментов. Но, про ретролистез ничего не написали. Можете сказать нужна ли операция по фиксации позвонков. Загружаю скрины снимков.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2020)

@ruslanl, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## vbl15 (16 Фев 2020)

Не нужна.


----------



## ruslanl (16 Фев 2020)

@vbl15, большое спасибо за ответ. Это на данный момент не нужна, или в будущем понадобится ? Сильный ли у меня ретролистез на этом снимке ? А то врач ничего не написал.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Фев 2020)

Не нужна.


----------



## ruslanl (17 Фев 2020)

@Леонид Михайлович, огромное спасибо за ответ. Это на данный момент не нужна, или в будущем понадобится ? Сильный ли у меня ретролистез на этом снимке ? А то врач ничего не написал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2020)

Нет ретролитеза, не нужна операция.
Вам на ЛФК от простого до правильного тренажерного зала.


----------



## ruslanl (18 Фев 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет ретролитеза, не нужна операция.
> Вам на ЛФК от простого до правильного тренажерного зала.


Большое спасибо за ответ, успокоили. Буду больше заниматься.

Доктор а скажите из-за чего у меня могут болеть ноги ? исходя из снимка ? и заключения ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2020)

А как болят ноги? Когда и от чего?


----------



## ruslanl (18 Фев 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как болят ноги? Когда и от чего?


У меня как будто такая скованность в тазу, в районе ягодиц, и при ходьбе не могу ходить быстро, и когда на ногу наступаешь, то появляется боль в ноге. Ну вероятней всего из-за поясницы идёт скованность и боль, или же из-за ягодиц. В итоге одна нога обычно нормально работает, другая же болит. Чередуются.

В общем года три уже с этим маюсь, иногда бывает нормально, обычно при ходьбе хромаю на одну ногу. Врачу толком ничего не говорят. ЛФК делаю. Ну иногда трудно дается упражнение лодочка, просто не могу поднять ноги. Или же после упражнения на укрепления поясницы, поднимая руки и ноги параллельно полу, боли усиливается в ноге.

ещё бывает поутру не могу сделать шаг, из-за того что нога сильно болит, ну постоишь несколько минут, и тогда можно идти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2020)

Скорее мышцы и суставы позвоночника и таза причина боли.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Фев 2020)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Ступина.
Обратитесь за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## ruslanl (19 Фев 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее мышцы и суставы позвоночника и таза причина боли.


Благодарю за ответ. Сейчас пришёл с приёма у невролога. Она посмотрела описание сказала что ничего серьёзного нету, операция не нужна. Потом она провела диагностику, поднимала ноги, и когда она мне загнула ноги, то я прям сдрогнул, в общем сказала что коксартроз, назначила рентген. Продлила больничный.

Насколько знаю что это серьёзное заболевание пожилых бабушек, мне ещё только 26 лет. Так что незнаю, буду ждать рентгена, пока что аппарат до пятницы сломан.

А так да сейчас сильное воспаление в ягодицах, из-за этого и боль в ногах, хожу не быстро, от каждого подскальзывания  вздрагиваю от боли, на спине тоже долго не могу лежать, начинаются неприятные ощущения в тазу, и в ногах, потом боль усиливается. Иногда нужно расходится чтобы боль уменьшилась. Всё показывает на больные суставы, ну или смещение копчика, из-за этого тоже боль может быть исходить из таза. Какое лечение вы назначается при коксартрозе ?


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Ступина.
> Обратитесь за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


Благодарю доктор, пока что невролог вроде нашла причину боли. Нужно сделать рентген, потом лечение соответствующие нужно подобрать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2020)

Невролог не занимается мышцами и суставами


----------



## ruslanl (19 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно. Значит форум не по моей части.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2020)

Если Вы про этот форум, то как раз наоборот, по Вашей.


----------



## ruslanl (21 Фев 2020)

Доктор прокомментируйте пожалуйста описание рентгена тазобедренных суставов. Описание: контуры костей в тазобедренных суставах ровные. Костная структура не изменена. Суставные щели 4,2мм. Коксоартроз ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2020)

Нет. Снимки покажите.


----------



## ruslanl (21 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, к сожалению снимки не дают, только описание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2020)

Анализы. СОЭ, СРБ, Мочевая кислота.


----------



## ruslanl (21 Фев 2020)

Хорошо возьму направление и сдам анализы. А что в описании есть что-то опасное ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2020)

Здоров. Годен.
На тренировки через ЛФК.


----------



## ruslanl (21 Фев 2020)

Спасибо за консультирование.
Занимаюсь лфк, но боли в правой ягодице, и в ноге продолжаются. Попробую ещё мрт сделать копчика, возможно из-за него болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2020)

А может к врачу сходить?


----------



## ruslanl (21 Фев 2020)

На приём к неврологу 25 числа. Но не думаю что она чего-то ещё посоветует.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2020)

Невролог не лечит мышцы и суставы. К ортопеду. надо. Либо к более узкому - вертебрологу.


----------



## ruslanl (22 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, ещё толком не смогли разобраться от чего болит. Может и не мышцы. Хочу ещё копчик проверить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2020)

Подождем. Но не похоже.


----------



## ruslanl (30 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, подскажите, доктор. Можно ли мне делать массаж на пояснично-крестовом отделе ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2020)

Можно. 
А как?
Цель какая?


----------



## ruslanl (6 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте, болят ноги четвертый год. Сегодня сделал новый снимок пояснично-крестовый и крестово-копчиковый отдел. Можете пожалуйста посмотреть нужна ли операция сейчас по ретролистезу ? @vbl15

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR *если будет свободная минутка можете пожалуйста глянуть снимки, и по возможности определить из-за чего могут быть боли в ногах, чаще левая болит. И что нибудь посоветовать по лечению. Снимок загрузил на яндекс диск* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zAru9pTTWB0pQA​


Из-за смещенного копчика могут ли быть боли в ногах ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2022)

ruslanl написал(а):


> Из-за смещенного копчика могут ли быть боли в ногах ?


Опишите болевой синдром.


----------



## ruslanl (6 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, ну в общем из-за болей в ноге болит в основном левая, при ходьбе, если долго сижу, то потом при ходьбе боль усиливается, поэтому предпочитаю стоять постоянно, единственная поза при которой боли нету, начинаю делать шаг и снова болит. Боль переросла в хронический характер. Также на спине если лежу то потом при ходьбе нога будет болеть сильней, так что сплю на животе всегда. Так потом будет легче ходить. Болит где-то до колена. Ну в общем вся боль в движении в основном. И таз при ходьбе из стороны в сторону ходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2022)

ruslanl написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, ну в общем из-за болей в ноге болит в основном левая, при ходьбе, если долго сижу, то потом при ходьбе боль усиливается, поэтому предпочитаю стоять постоянно, единственная поза при которой боли нету, начинаю делать шаг и снова болит. Боль переросла в хронический характер. Также на спине если лежу то потом при ходьбе нога будет болеть сильней, так что сплю на животе всегда. Так потом будет легче ходить. Болит где-то до колена. Ну в общем вся боль в движении в основном. И таз при ходьбе из стороны в сторону ходит.


По описанию тазобедренный сустав.
Сядьте на стол, чтобы ноги свисали, как в детстве.
И поболтайте стопой каждой ноги влево и вправо, как маятник.
Одинаково по объему и по боли?


----------



## ruslanl (6 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Одинаково по объему и по боли?


Сделал доктор, нету болей, сделал и влево и вправо, и вперёд назад, все нормально, вся боль когда идёшь, и наступаешь на ногу, а сидеть могу без проблем, и болтать ногами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Почитайте про трохантерит.


----------



## ruslanl (7 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про трохантерит.


Почитал, но почему-то кажется что это не то, хотя кто его знает, сложно определить очень причины болей ) а снимки не о чем не говорят ? И описание ? Из-за этого болей в ногах не может быть ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Не очень похоже на причину боли.
Снимки можете показать?


----------



## ruslanl (7 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, снимки вчера выкладывал здесь, загрузил на Яндекс диск. Посмотрите пожалуйста, снимки буквально вчера сделал.









						Leonov_06_02_2022.zip
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Я про рентген суставов. МРТ смотрел уже.
Мышцы и суставы, больше нечему.


----------



## ruslanl (7 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я про рентген суставов.


А понял, не рентген суставов я не делал, один раз только проверялся на коксоартроз, ну там все было хорошо. Здесь даже писал об этом. Постараюсь по возможности взять направление у врачей на рентген тазобедренного сустава.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Импинджмент синдром надо просмотреть.


----------



## ruslanl (7 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Импинджмент синдром надо просмотреть


Сделаю доктор после выходных. Выбираю сейчас мануального терапевта и остеопат в Перми. Как это сложно, нашел даже ассоциации мануальных терапевтов Перми.


----------



## mtusi1997 (30 Ноя 2022)

@ruslanl, на защемление нервов не проверялись?


----------

